# Best sq amp for under 400



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

I am looking for a solid sq amp for my hertz 165 set. So far I thought a hd900/5 for the set and the 13w6 or adding a 750/1 but are there cheaper alternatives?


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

There's always a cheaper alternative. If you're really going for SQ have you gotten a DSP yet? Because I can tell you you'll get better results with your system with a cheap amp and a good DSP than buying a $2000 specialty boutique amp and nothing else.

Personally I'd go with a 4 channel amplifier and a separate subwoofer amp that way you can mix and match your power. Honestly for a front soundstage you don't really need more than about 50 watts going into a properly crossed over set of 6.5 components.

This way you can dedicate even more watts into a subwoofer. Generally when I set up a sound system I like to have at least 8 times more wattage or more in the subwoofer channel than the total power of the mains. Reason is if you go full range and measure the power required to reproduce low frequencies vs higher frequencies, the lower the frequency the exponentially more power you need to run the same decibels. And that power requirement only goes up if you tend to boost the bass signal above the rest. A lot of people tend to do that without knowing it. Whenever I tune people's systems to have a flat response first thing they do is turn up the bass.


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

No dsp yet a complete noob here looking at the ms8 however. I might just get a pioneer p80rs again and tune myself its hard to justify the price. Is it really worth it that much?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

One family of amplifiers that appears to be geared for high end SQ application is SoundStream Reference (the new ones). My jaw dropped when I saw a test review of a SoundStream mono amplifier that I mentioned Here. Extremely low THD. THD stays the same regardless of whether you use 2 or 4ohm subwoofer. I know that people would say that 0.1% vs 0.01% THD is not audible, but I think there is an indication that this line of amplifiers is using high quality components inside.

Of course, it's hard to say if JL HD is better or worse. The later is sure far more convenient to install.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Where I live there is a healthy market for second-hand car audio gear.

A second-hand Alpine CDA-9887 which has a great set of tuning features can be had for roughly US$200. 

Regarding the a low-cost amp that sounds good, I was honestly pleasantly surprised to hear how good the Powerbass ASA-600.4 sounded. I am certain it costs well below US$ 400.

More info here: PowerBass Autosound ASA 600.4x 4-Channel A/B Amplifier | PowerBass USA


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

ron82nd said:


> I am looking for a solid sq amp for my hertz 165 set. So far I thought a hd900/5 for the set and the 13w6 or adding a 750/1 but are there cheaper alternatives?


Are you looking for a 4ch or 5ch amp? Whats your budget?


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

I'm am looking for 5 channel for to make it easy however want to make sure the sub has enough juice. I would like to stay around 1000 for the ms8 and hd900/5 or ditch the ms8 and go with 750/1 I am to worried the 200x2 would not be enough for the mlk165s I have.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

ron82nd said:


> I'm am looking for 5 channel for to make it easy however want to make sure the sub has enough juice. I would like to stay around 1000 for the ms8 and hd900/5 or ditch the ms8 and go with 750/1 I am to worried the 200x2 would not be enough for the mlk165s I have.


The mlk's definitely like power. It's not much cheaper but another 5ch to consider is the Hertz HDP 5. I definitely wouldn't ditch the MS-8 to add a 750/1. I agree with what qwertydude mentioned about getting a dsp to achieve good SQ.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Keep the MS8, pickup a JL Audio XD700/5 or a Precision Power p900/5 for alittle more grunt. Both amps are class D which will be easier on your electrical and have been used and reviewed by members here (do a search). 
You might be able to pickup a used JL Audio HD 900/5 for around $600 if you're patient and dilligent with your search.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> The mlk's definitely like power. It's not much cheaper but another 5ch to consider is the Hertz HDP 5. I definitely wouldn't ditch the MS-8 to add a 750/1. I agree with what qwertydude mentioned about getting a dsp to achieve good SQ.


HDP5 does not seem very powerful on its full range channels. This test below shows about 70watt RMS output on the full range channels with 14.4volts and ridiculous (for a 5-channel) subwoofer output of 500watts with 12.5V battery. So JL HD has a bit more power.











On the other hand, hertz hdp4 is somewhat underrated. You can get something like 4x200watt RMS at 4ohm, or about 600watts from bridged channels.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

I personally run the HD900/5 and love it. If and when I change my setup for a 3 way active front stage then I would run either 2 HDP-4 or give the PPI phantom 900/4 a try. Op if your not opposed to 2 amps then the PPI phantom is a good choice IMHO.


----------



## jstylez (Jan 27, 2013)

All amps should sound the same if keep within it's limits to avoid clipping... http://www.hometheaterfocus.com/receivers/amplifier-sound-quality.aspx


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

I like the Soundstream Ref recommendation. How about a couple of these: 

Boston Acoustics GT-2200 (gt2200) GT Reference 2-Channel Amplifier

Hard to beat the cost per watt ratio.


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

Cost per watt champ is the Boss CE3800D. I personally own this one and am really happy with it. It puts out a solid, and I tested it, 800 watts RMS at 13.0 volts 2 ohm and if pushed can do 1200 watts at 1 ohm, obviously it should put out more at 14.4 if you can maintain that voltage at nearly 100 amps but my power supply is a converted 12v server power supply so can't put out 14.4 for my testing and 100 amps is definitely pushing the limits of a converted server power supply.

So it's a real life 1200+ watt amplifier for $99. I think that's definitely contender for watts per dollar.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Boss? Really?


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't knock it. Honestly all the stuff comes from China anyways and whose to say that just because a boutique seller slaps their name on an amp and charges triple what it's worth that's what makes a good amplifier. Looking at the guts of various brands of amps I know for a fact that previously good amps with good components have cheaped a bunch.

A recent example is Focal. The FP used to be very good metal knobbed pots, good solid RCA only inputs, and looking at maxdat.eu for the FP 4.75 internal componentry looks pretty nice. But if you take a look at the newer FPP line you'll see features that look an awful lot like they cheaped out. The metal pots are gone replaced with cheap China obvious plastic pointer pots, it has the ubiquitous generic plastic speaker level inputs, remote volume control, and cheap specs to boot. It can't even output double its rated power when impedance is halved from 4 ohm to 2 ohm. Putting those specs out there without referencing the brand most people would swear you're describing a cheap China amp, but this is Focal.

That's a $400 amplifier for specs that a $100 amps like a Crunch or Boss can easily outperform. 4x90 watts at 4 ohm and 4x140 watts at 2 ohm. I mean if you look a budget brand like Hifonics is CEA rated and they easily double their power output when impedance is halved. What exactly does this mean? It means somewhere inside that Focal the power supply can't provide enough power, that to me means they cheaped out on the components necessary to build a good power supply section. It's a clue the rest of the amplifier wasn't built with all that much care to quality either.

Really I've never had trouble with my budget amps over the years as long as I never abused them. They worked fine and budget amps I've installed in friends cars are still bumping to this day 12 years later.

But take a look at the reports here of amps failing. It seems there's just as much of a chance of a high dollar amp failing as a budget one. It tells me that both the quality of the budget amps is pretty decent, and definitely the quality of the famous names has declined. The only thing a quality name brand is useful for is a warranty and even then if you blow your amp up from abuse you're SOL.

I've tested my Boss amp and nothing could really be said that was bad. It doesn't overheat has a built in fan and at 800 watts RMS there's no visible distortion in the waveform on my o-scope. It may not get .000005% THD at rated power but it's definitely less than 1% since there was not visible distortion, which is usually around the .5-1% THD range which still isn't audible in bass frequencies.

So really if you can't tell the difference in output between a high dollar amp and a budget. There's really not much differentiating them. And again I've yet to have any of my amps fail under normal use including all the cheap amps I've installed in friend's cars.

One thing I've learned over the years, don't be brand whore. I've seen people over and over put ALL Rockford gear in their car and I ask why? They're not even sponsored, in which case if you're sponsored I'd understand but there's no point in really sticking to a brand just because. I buy for the quality I want, not for the price point.


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

Have you checked out DLS Reference or Ultimate series? SQ. 

*shameless plug* I need to get rid of a DLS RA10 (mono) and RA40 (4ch) if you're interested.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Many, but not all are made in China (and Korea, Malaysia, Japan, Taiwan, etc. are not China btw...I see a lot of people getting confused by this fact) and everything coming out of China is not of the same quality. A company has the option to decide if they are going to spend on high end parts, tightest of standards, precision engineering...or low quality parts and substandard tolerances...or something in the middle. Some have a diverse product line that runs the gambit of quality and price points. All of this including high end can be sources from China and elsewhere throughout Asia. Bottom line, just because something is "made in china" doesn't mean it's junk.

I don't care much for your Focal example. Focal makes some of the highest quality/highest priced gear and offers budget friendly options too. The Focal FP 4.75 LE amp, which is now discontinued, was from their higher/est line (elite) and not the same as the Focal FPP "performance" line of products. Not an apples to apples comparison. Sorry but the FPP are not the new version of the FP LE's. 

By your own admission/testing your Boss amp does not make claimed power. According to Boss the CE3800D should be producing 1300 watts at 4 ohms and 1700 at 2 ohms ( I assume at 14.4v). Hmm, not doubling the power at half the ohms and not even close to what you have tested it at (you claim 1200 at 1 ohm 13v and only 800 at 2 ohms). An argument you used against Focal. ("It can't even output double its rated power when impedance is halved from 4 ohm to 2 ohm". "What exactly does this mean? It means somewhere inside that Focal the power supply can't provide enough power, that to me means they cheaped out on the components necessary to build a good power supply section. It's a clue the rest of the amplifier wasn't built with all that much care to quality either." ) Well that sounds to me like your Boss amp. But, you buy for quality not price point.  

Look if you like Boss and have had good luck with it fine but it is not the same build quality of the two amps I recommended to the OP - The Soundstream Reference Series and the BA GT Series amps. Both of these amps are proven to be under rated, use high quality parts and manufacturing, and supply gobs of very clean A/B power at a very reasonable cost.

What amps are failing, what reports? How often does someone come on here complaining about an amp, processor, HU, sub blowing up, etc. only to find out it was user error and not a defective product. But seriously what reports of failure are you referring to? 

And "brand whoring". Was that directed at me? I have never even owned one of the BA GT amps, I just know for a fact that they are quality and an absolute steal right now while they last. Same goes for the Soundstream Reference amps.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

luv my 3 channel dls ultimate,
but i am running a comp set (quasi-active) + sub
and it is more than enough


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

jriggs said:


> I like the Soundstream Ref recommendation. How about a couple of these:
> 
> Boston Acoustics GT-2200 (gt2200) GT Reference 2-Channel Amplifier
> 
> Hard to beat the cost per watt ratio.


If you want to beat just the cost per watt ratio, then look at PPI Phantom P600.2. Pretty much the same output, add or subtract a little, but with much better efficiency and one third the size of Boston Acoustics.

It would be really interesting to do an A/B comparison between these two amplifiers, a mid-to-high level Class A/B amplifier of yesterday (Boston Ac. exited car audio a year ago) vs a budget modern Class D amplifier.


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

jriggs I never directed comments at you. And I never claimed my Boss amp made it's rated power or was good enough to double it's power when impedance was halved. But I do know my Hifonics amps can do that and so many people trash Hifonics when their own gear is really just as comparable under the hood.

But what I did claim is the Boss amp for $100 can output at least 800 watts RMS cleanly into 2 ohms, my testing was at 13.0 volts just because that's the only power supply I have capable of putting out a stable 100 amps to be able to test my high powered gear. It would put out even more power if I could crank up the volts. But my experience is even in less than ideal conditions this Boss amp can put out 800+ watts of clean power and costs $100. Is there even any other amplifier on the market that can do that? And I don't care that it's over rated, I just care that it makes a lot of power cheaply and quite efficiently too as the amp at 800 watts doesn't even get hot.

What I'm saying is spec for spec a $400 Focal amp doesn't justify it's cost at all when compared to a budget brand like Hifonics which can double their wattage when impedance is halved and the Focal can barely hold its own with specs that nearly match my Boss at 1/4 the price.

And like I said I buy for the quality I WANT regardless of brand. If a brand can't deliver the power I WANT cleanly for a good price why would I even consider it? Focal may be a good brand they made good amps before based on quality performance and good construction but now even their "cheap" amp is $400 and has no specifications on it that really differentiate itself from Boss, it's equally low performing has the same cheap features like volume control knob, cheap plastic speaker level inputs, bass boost knob, and certainly for much more money. So why would anyone buy it except only to be a brand whore?

Heck even the JL HD amp at least has a feature of a selectable crossover slope that makes it at least somewhat unique. The feature set of the Focal FPP puts it exactly in line with Boss amps only with less power and you don't even have a nice 2v-8v input voltage switch like on my Boss.

And yes Boss does exaggerate their wattages but in the real world so do many other brands. But performance-wise 800+ clean watts for $100 is nothing to sneeze at.

The FPP line has to be the direct successor of the FP line simply because there are only two lines of amplifiers in the Focal USA lineup. There's the pricey FPS and the slightly less pricy FPP. The FP is discontinued but I'd much rather have an FP than an FPP simply for the better internal components. And the only thing that really separates the FPS from the FP is separate power supplies and independent channels, still the same cheap internal components and construction as the FPP.

And as for a list of what amps are failing just keep an eye on the board. People have problems with amps all the time. And it's just as likely to be an expensive one as a cheap one.


----------



## supernick65 (Jan 30, 2013)

zakoh, i know its not exactly what you were talking about but im replacing the boston gt2125 amp that i have powering my sub with a ppi p1000.1


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

qwertydude said:


> jriggs I never directed comments at you. And I never claimed my Boss amp made it's rated power or was good enough to double it's power when impedance was halved. But I do know my Hifonics amps can do that and so many people trash Hifonics when their own gear is really just as comparable under the hood.
> 
> But what I did claim is the Boss amp for $100 can output at least 800 watts RMS cleanly into 2 ohms, my testing was at 13.0 volts just because that's the only power supply I have capable of putting out a stable 100 amps to be able to test my high powered gear. It would put out even more power if I could crank up the volts. But my experience is even in less than ideal conditions this Boss amp can put out 800+ watts of clean power and costs $100. Is there even any other amplifier on the market that can do that? And I don't care that it's over rated, I just care that it makes a lot of power cheaply and quite efficiently too as the amp at 800 watts doesn't even get hot.
> 
> ...


FYI, I've never seen an amp that doubles its power when impedance is halved - and I don't care what the "Gods" of Hifonics marketing are saying  
I have many test from different brands, Hifonics to Focal to Visonik to JL, and NONE of them double their power when you go from 4 ohm to 2 ohm - even less chance when going from 2 ohm to 1 ohm... 

Kelvin


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

supernick65 said:


> zakoh, i know its not exactly what you were talking about but im replacing the boston gt2125 amp that i have powering my sub with a ppi p1000.1



Interesting swap. I guess if you hear any difference at all, it's probably an improvement as P1000 has more power potential. For subwoofers, the more power, the better. However, I don't think sub bass can be very revealing with respect to amplifier finesse. When I think of sub bass, I think of something coarse. This is where subwoofer can add on its own several percent of THD, significant group delays, cabin rattles add their to THD, etc without our ears being able to tell the difference, so whatever flaws amplifier has, they can be dwarfed by the subwoofer's own flaws. I am thinking of more along the lines of using high end component speakers.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

supernick65 said:


> zakoh, i know its not exactly what you were talking about but im replacing the boston gt2125 amp that i have powering my sub with a ppi p1000.1


Just curious... What sub are you running?


----------



## supernick65 (Jan 30, 2013)

its just powering a pioneer tsw309 d2 (12 inch, 400 rms). Picked it up on a one day deal for 40 bucks, but im sure i will be upgrading it very soon.

My boston gt2125 that was powering the sub is now going to be running the jbl ms62c component set i just got. im just a green noob when it comes to car audio, but i think im starting to catch on(a little). criticism/advice is most welcome


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

cajunner said:


> I saw at Walmart online, they are selling a Power Acoustik Crypt amp with 1700W @ 4 ohms.
> 
> Class D, much higher power down to 1 ohm rated, and all for 238 bucks.
> 
> That's ridiculous, Power Acoustik isn't the best or worst amp line out there but that's a lot of power to get out of a Walmart.


Got to have some power for the Kickers. Walmart going to sell the L series, anyone know?


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> FYI, I've never seen an amp that doubles its power when impedance is halved - and I don't care what the "Gods" of Hifonics marketing are saying
> I have many test from different brands, Hifonics to Focal to Visonik to JL, and NONE of them double their power when you go from 4 ohm to 2 ohm - even less chance when going from 2 ohm to 1 ohm...
> 
> Kelvin


Rockford Fosgate T20001bd 2000 watts, Class BD Monoblock

The Rockford T20001BD doubles it's power from 4 ohm to 2 ohm. It's a CEA rated amplifier and a lot of Rockford's lineup doesn't double its power so I'm inclined to believe Rockford when they say this amplifier doubles its power from 4 ohm to 2 ohm.

When I measure the output voltage on my Hifonics when connected to four ohm to two ohm loads, speaker loads not resistor loads (CEA uses a speaker simulator with varying impedances to test power), I've noticed the RMS voltage on a sine wave stays pretty constant. Maybe a 2-5% drop in voltage, possibly due to external power supply voltage drop. So calculating that out that would have to mean power pretty much doubles with a constant voltage across the speaker terminals and yes I am also looking on my o-scope to make sure there's no distortion in the waveform. That's why even though my Boss amp says it can do 1 ohm and I measured 1200 watts RMS I don't claim the amp can do so because at those power levels and low impedance the waveform distorts and it begins to flatten the tops of the waveforms, not clipping mind you, just a softening of the top of the waveform and even weirder the top of the sine wave gets fuzzy on the o-scope so I'd have to say it's not a good amp at 1 ohm with that kind of distortion.

So if you claim no amplifiers double their wattage when impedance is halved I'd have to question your testing methodoligies because I've measured my amps and my Hifonics doubles it's wattage and my Boss's don't. My old school Planet Audio's don't, but surprisingly my Lightning Audio storms did albeit they got really hot doing so 100x2 4 ohm and 200x2 2 ohm, except I measured about 75x2 4 ohm and 150x2 2 ohm. So overrated yes but still they doubled when impedance was halved.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

The Helix - B Five  is a fine amp. at 60X4 and 250x1 at 4 ohm it's not a world beating power house but it's more than capable of getting loud and staying clean. I think crutchfield sells her for about $450 but I've seen here elsewhere for under $400.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

qwertydude said:


> Rockford Fosgate T20001bd 2000 watts, Class BD Monoblock
> 
> The Rockford T20001BD doubles it's power from 4 ohm to 2 ohm. It's a CEA rated amplifier and a lot of Rockford's lineup doesn't double its power so I'm inclined to believe Rockford when they say this amplifier doubles its power from 4 ohm to 2 ohm.
> 
> ...


Please find below a pic of tested RF amps I made a long time ago: 








Focus on the P1000X1D, the T15004, the T15KW, the Power 1000

Upping the voltage till it hits the 1% distortion mark is what they've done. Your method isn't accurate enough - upping the voltage with an o-scope and watch the waveform that is. 

As you can see from the above pic, 
the P1000X1D doesn't do 1172 watts (double 586) @ 2 ohm - it does 998 watts @ 2 ohm 
the T15004 doesn't do 572 watts (double 286) @ 2 ohm - it does 434 watts @ 2 ohm 
the T15kW doesn't do 1138 watts (double 569) @ 2 ohm - it does 1098 watts 
the Power 1000 doesn't do 174 watts (double 87) and 766 watts (double 383) @ 2 ohm - it does 140 watts and 612 watts @ 2 ohm

Does RF amps do rated power? Yes and much more since they are well underrated :thumbsup: 
From their website, does RF amps double their rated power when impedance is halved? Yes, they just need to spec their amp so that they output less power (marketing) so they at least meet the advertised power output 
Therefore, does RF amps double their rated power when impedance is halved in a REAL test? NOPE, they just can't - *it's just physics*  

Kelvin


----------



## my2006c6 (Jun 29, 2014)

ZAKOH said:


> If you want to beat just the cost per watt ratio, then look at PPI Phantom P600.2. Pretty much the same output, add or subtract a little, but with much better efficiency and one third the size of Boston Acoustics.
> 
> It would be really interesting to do an A/B comparison between these two amplifiers, a mid-to-high level Class A/B amplifier of yesterday (Boston Ac. exited car audio a year ago) vs a budget modern Class D amplifier.


AWWWW,, I had a PPI amp.. The older Boston would put it to shame, and thier under rated for power


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

Dark Blue 5 - Helix 5 Ch 700 Watt Amplifier with digital woofer channel

I have been eyeing this amp for a while. Can't imagine a better one for this price point.

If you get lucky you may find an older audison lrx5.1 for under $400 got mine for $350 shipped perfect operation.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

x 2 for Soundstream, i have the Tarantula and extremely pleased with its performance, my tuner is also very pleased with it, the pots have metal knobs and the guts are some of the beefiest i have seen, i had the PPI Black Ice and can tell you it is pure junk but i can't speak for the Phantom..

The ability for an amplifier to double its power when impedance is halved is linked solely to the size of the power supply, as mentioned i don't think any of them will double their power but some come closer than others, the ones that come close have oversize high-headroom power supplies and usually weigh a ton..

Even 1% distortion was not audible until 8kHz and above so don't put too much thought into distortion figures, if it's below 1% you're good...
Experimental Study : Distortion - Axiom Audio


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

There are a couple of very nice Helix amps on the classifieds right now. One is an A4 being sold by Victor_innox. That is an awesome class A/B amp if you have room for it (it is on the big side) I would get this. I also have a B4 for sale which is also a class A/B amp and it is smaller in size and it will fit nice under the seat. Both are German made and either one will be a great buy.


----------



## V 2the C (Mar 12, 2015)

Pretty sure Genghis Khan and his boys killed off everyone in this original thread.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

3 year old thread here, so....


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

V 2the C said:


> Pretty sure Genghis Khan and his boys killed off everyone in this original thread.


Yep, what he said


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Holy shi..., didn't realize how old this thread was


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

gstokes said:


> Holy shi..., didn't realize how old this thread was


And I just followed along without checking. :blush:


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

I didn't realize that either... BUT I'm glad it got bumped, gstokes provided a great link to a very interesting article that may have been misinterpreted. The particular way they introduced distortion was not detectable until 1% at 8k or higher. However, at the beginning of their article they state different forms of distortion may be perceived differently. They also note that total harmonic distortion (THD) which is what we are mostly concerned about is different. Even within the relm of harmonic distortion some say we are more sensitive to one harmonic Vs the next. This is beyond me and something I intend to learn more about, but makes this study less relevant.

Axiom does have a nice database of articles like this that I will probably be reading for days from now though. Thank you.


----------



## my2006c6 (Jun 29, 2014)

sicride said:


> Dark Blue 5 - Helix 5 Ch 700 Watt Amplifier with digital woofer channel
> 
> I have been eyeing this amp for a while. Can't imagine a better one for this price point.
> 
> If you get lucky you may find an older audison lrx5.1 for under $400 got mine for $350 shipped perfect operation.


I have the dark blue 5 that woofersetc sells, and the build quality is top notch , and built like a tank. and sound great. Hard to beet at that price point. I had gotten mine for 240.00 before they raised the price. Seems like they would have sold them out by now.
Some dont like the size or better yet the look's. BUT i was looking for quality not looks. Amp orig came with two year warr from manufacture when it was new. This is the older dark blue 5.

Just wish i knew the RMS at a lower voltage than the listed 13.8 volt.. As me and im sure alot of us wont be giving it that voltage...BUT i guess that isnt too bad. Better than rating it at 14.8


----------



## my2006c6 (Jun 29, 2014)

Going back too the orig question,,, Boston GT-42 are a great SQ amp and under rated on the rms . And there still is new and used floating around..


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nope


----------



## my2006c6 (Jun 29, 2014)

LaydSierra said:


> Nope


Nope what ???? 

If its the boston GT-42 isnt a good SQ - yes its a great SQ AMP. 
But its not a five channel, as per the orig question...


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

Wasn't responding to you, sorry.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## my2006c6 (Jun 29, 2014)

LaydSierra said:


> Wasn't responding to you, sorry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


KK,


----------



## zapcoaudio (Sep 26, 2015)

ppi 900/4 is very hard to beat


----------



## my2006c6 (Jun 29, 2014)

gstokes said:


> x 2 for Soundstream, i have the Tarantula and extremely pleased with its performance, my tuner is also very pleased with it, the pots have metal knobs and the guts are some of the beefiest i have seen, i had the PPI Black Ice and can tell you it is pure junk but i can't speak for the Phantom..
> 
> The ability for an amplifier to double its power when impedance is halved is linked solely to the size of the power supply, as mentioned i don't think any of them will double their power but some come closer than others, the ones that come close have oversize high-headroom power supplies and usually weigh a ton..
> 
> ...


I was thinking of trying the Soundstream T5.2500DL. Looks interesting... Any idea if spec's are legit or under rated ?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the PRS-D800 is a really good amp for a low cost system. 

Buy a stack of them for your need - create a dual mono system with one amp on the left TW & MID, another bridged on your left MB and do the same for the right side  

Think I saw Newegg sell them for about $175 each

Kelvin


----------

